# slotcar race at park lane hobbies



## honda27

HELLO racers on sunday sept 19 at 1 pm we will be holding races at park lane hobbies in dyer indiana 1080 west joliet street hobbie store is next to the dairy queen we will be racing skinny tire tjets , and wide tire tjets and afx magnatractions the entry fee is $5.00 hope to see every 1 there ty


----------



## crosley

*Races*

Will they be racing this Friday the 3rd? Really want to make that date.Are Sunday races going to be the new race days?
Crosley(Bart)


----------



## JVerb

I will be there on Sunday the 19th. I will be a no show for this Friday, I have to work 3 to 11's.

Peace, Verb


----------



## brownie374

I will also be there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Special visit at Park Lane Hobbies*

It's nice when you get paid to travel!! It's super nice when you get to visit friends while your out and about!!!! CJ got lucky and got to visit two at once this time. He had to deliver a load in the Chicagoland area, and had some time to kill before he had to get reloaded. A quick phone call to honda got him chauffeured to Park Lane Hobbies for a little tuning, racing, and visiting!!



















CJ is rather lucky, having been able to meet up with a few chatters over the years. Mittens and honda have now been added to the list!!! Lucky!!! 


P.S. honda!!!! What happened to your arms??? Where'd they go??? :lol: :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger

Wow - cool people and a very nice hobby shop, now that's what fun is all about! :hat: :thumbsup:

Honda, don't let NTX Rich see that Tyco t-shirt. I'm just sayin' :freak:


----------



## CJ53

Joe.. 
Thanks for posting up the pics... 
Yep.. I am kinda lucky with the travels...Even better,, I can occasionally drop in on Hobby Talk members that happen to be located enroute or at a destination.
This trip as Joe said.. sent me to Chicagoland area... then down I-65 right past Honda's backyard.. Phone calls were made.. 
Darrel picked me up and we spent the whole afternoon at Parklane Hobbies in Dyer,Ind with JoAnne. End of the day.. Honda dropped me off so the journey could continue.. I couldn't have spent my time any better. 
For the record.. all of us on HT are blessed to have such great people to associate with. As Bobzilla has mentioned many times.. This is a great place to be and everyone here makes it that way.. 
I hope to meet more members as time goes by.. time permitting... ( I don't always get through a town/city at the most convenient times) and I never know where I can wind up from one week to the next.. 

JoAnne and Darrel Thanks for a great time, hope to do it again soon!!!! 

CJ


----------



## Rolls

Wow. It doesn't get any cooler than that. Great pics. Just makes me sit back and smile when I think about how well that all worked out. Way to go!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great hospitality! 

Way to go Darrell!


----------



## honda27

*pics at park lane*

and yes if any 1 wants to know thats my box there in the back ground it holds 160 cars 4 controllers and a big parts container and all my tools and it whats ev 1 needs for slots got box at harbor freight 69.99 a good deal later honda27


----------



## resinmonger

Dang Honda! Do you need a hand truck to move that big box around? Looks heavy. :thumbsup:

'Course, I'm just jealous... :freak:


----------



## Rolls

That's how Honda lost his right arm. C'mon resin, it's not like you to be so harsh!


----------



## honda27

*race box*

well resin it weights about 50 to 60 lbs its heavy trust me and thats the smallest of 3 slot boxes i have i have a steel craftsman box it holds about 600 cars and its very heavy and other box holds up to about 35 to 40 1/24 scale cars tools controllers and parts and it weights about 45 lbs i have heavy boxes


----------



## bearsox

*I plan to be there on sunday sunday sunday the 19th ! And yes Joann Darrell has told me to bring parts so i will have items to stock you back up. See you all then.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## brownie374

What time does the shop open?


----------



## brownie374

Shop opens at 11 am.


----------



## partspig

JoAnn was kind enough to forward me a photo of the race they had at Park Lane Hobbies today! Looks like they had a good turnout for the race. I hope everyone had a good time and liked the prizes that I sent along for the racers!! 

Here's the pic ..............

Just click on it to open a new window and larger photo.


----------



## honda27

*race results from the race today*

heres the race results skinny tjets rick 71, eddie 69, derriek 68,doug 68,dennis67, larry 66, john 64, sam 63, greg 62, berian62, bob 62, darrell 61, corky 59, bart 53/ fat tire tjets, rick 83, doug 83, derrisk 81, john 80, darrell 77, dennis 75, eddie 73, brian 71, greg 70, bob 69, corky 68, larry 66, sam 67, bart 50,/ afx, doug 99, rick 99, greg 94, john 91, derriek 86, brian 85, bart84, larry 83, darrell 82, eddie 81, bob 81, sam 81, corky 69, dennis 20, wizzard storm cars , john 107, derriek 104, darrell 103, rick 100, eddie 91, doug 90, iroc cars, doug 63, john 62, greg 61, rick 60, eddie 59, darrell 58, dennis 56, larry 56, derriek 56, sam 56, brian 56, bob 53, bart 48 and thats all thr race results from the race on sunday sept 19th 2010 was a very nice day at the races and thank you joann and joe for letting us have this race.


----------



## honda27

*races*

and a big thanks to dennis partspig for all the cars and parts he donated to us for this race thank you dennis /pp and thanks to kirk for donating the model car for the race


----------



## resinmonger

Wow! Big turn out. Looks like a lot of fun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!! All this and hotdogs too? I wish I was closer!! You guys had a blast!


----------



## bearsox

*Super day at the races ! Lots of fun with the gang and a truely awesome , smooth and well run day put on by Joann and Joe at Parklane. Honda was there nice and early to help do whatever it took to help and whatever he was asked to do. Greg was grill master so thanks to those guys as well ! Great job one and all and big ole thank you from Bear as i had a very fun day :thumbsup:!

Bear:wave: *


----------



## resinmonger

slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome!!! All this and hotdogs too? I wish I was closer!! You guys had a blast!


We should do a meet in the Mid-West road trip, Joe... :hat:


----------



## JVerb

This was the best race I have attended in a long time. Thanks to Joe and Joann of Park Lane Hobbies, Darrell for doing the grunt work, Parts Pig for the prizes, Greg (Da Chef) Gorski for the grilling, and to all the racers who participated. Oh yeah thanks to all the train guys who hung around for the food. I don’t know why but I have never raced this many laps side by side with so many different racers. I got into an early battle with Bob, and then with Doug, next was Sam, and finally with Greg, who managed to show me the wood 4 or 5 time in one heat. This was truly one of the most action packed fun days of racing I have had in a long time. I do believe this group to be the best bunch of racers I have ever been associated with, thanks for the great time. 

Resinmonger, you know you have a free pass for da region anytime.


----------



## mittens29

*Park Lane Hobbies*

Just want to say THANKS for everyone who attended our race on Sunday.
We had great food, donuts, hot dogs (grilled by Greg G.) and snacks. Great prizes donated by Partspig. And of course for all the GREAT racers who attended. It was a fun time for all. :thumbsup: So if you are ever in the area
please feel free to come and race with us anytime of the day.

Thanks again,
JoAnn


----------



## crosley

*Thanks*

Thanks for a very enjoyable day at the races.Park Lane Hobbies Joann and Joe are great hosts.I am just learning the in and outs of HO slotcar racing but the racers and the hosts make me feel comfortable.Had a great time.Its all about fun and there was plenty to be had.The food and prizes were fun too.
Thanks Again Everyone
Bart(crosley)yes I own one


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hold the presses!!!! Honda, where did you get that shirt??????

Also, I like how that track is sitting up high. 
Wear safety glasses with Honda on the track though.


----------



## honda27

*races*

bump bump


----------



## honda27

*hobbie store*

bump bump


----------



## honda27

*races*

bump bump


----------



## honda27

*races*

this friday night at park lane hobbies its race night last race 2 days before the slotcar show on march 20 2011 hope every 1 will be there partspig will be there in person so please come meet us ty


----------



## honda27

*races*

bump bump


----------



## honda27

*races*

OK ON FRIDAY APRIL 15 WE WILL BE RACING AT THE HOBBY SHOP HOPE TO SEE A FEW NEW FACES THERE LIKE TRIPLE 20 AJD350 AND OTHER HOBBY TALKERS THAT LIVE NEAR BY ZOOM WE GO RACES START AT 7 PM WE RUN SKINNY TIRE TJETS WIDE TIRE TJETS AND AFX MAGNATRACTIONS CARS FUN 4 ALL :wave:


----------



## ajd350

Racing is scheduled for Friday, June 24. These guys roped me into running with them a couple of months ago. Now I'm hooked. It's a fun group of guys to race with and the competiton is very good. Let's race!


----------



## neorules

Guy's ---- it would be great if any of you could make the trip to the HOPRA Nats which runs from the 23 rd to the 27th. Its near indy in NOBlesville. More info at the HOPRA website.


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> this friday night at park lane hobbies its race night last race 2 days before the slotcar show on march 20 2011 hope every 1 will be there partspig will be there in person so please come meet us ty


what about near NOVEMBER's Show (20th) ??????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show in nov*

Hello race fans for those of you that will be here in nov for the midwest slotcar show on sunday nov 20 th 2011. Park lane hobbies we will be racing slots on friday nov 18 2011 at 7 pm entry fee will be 5.00 we run 3 classes skinny tire jets, wide tire tjets and afx magnatraction cars any one that will be here for show are more than welcome to come in and race and are welcome to come in on the day of show and run the track track will be open on sat nov 19 th 10 am to 5 pm and sunday 11 am to 3 or 4 pm please come in and try the track ty have a nice day.:tongue:


----------



## partspig

How's about posting up the rules so that my cars will be legal when I get there. Nothing like getting DQ'ed, for not knowing what you are doing, JMHOFO!!! pig


----------



## Bubba 123

partspig said:


> How's about posting up the rules so that my cars will be legal when I get there. Nothing like getting DQ'ed, for not knowing what you are doing, JMHOFO!!! pig


sounds good Dennis, especially 4 "US" guys w/ never raced, OR in catagories b4:thumbsup:

me thinks i heard that in "Off-Races" hours, there w/ b an unlimited race(s)
just 4 funn, just 2 c w/ ya can do w/ U'r wildest of concept cars....

bringing my "Tanks", 2 crush Honda & that; "PP Guy" ROFLMAO!!!
+ some fast GT's 2... (all in funn dudes :wave 
REALLY looking foreward to meet/play w/ U ALL @ Mittens !!!!!:freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## ajd350

Next race 7/8/11 @ 7PM. Skinny tire T-Jets, Wide T-Jets and MagnaTractions. Come see what falls off of Darrell's car this week!


----------



## honda27

*races*

on friday night july 8 th we will see al,s car off into the wall lol ill try to take a few pics


----------



## ajd350

This could get interesting......


----------



## honda27

*races*

hey guys sorry to report last nights races. good to say i didnt lose any parts or blow up. car ran good sry every 1 it stayed together


----------



## ajd350

Not like you didn't try when you crashed three lanes over to get me.......and missed. LOL.
Verb's smoking controller and Jake's over-the-fence floor launch added some excitement. There's always the next race..........


----------



## brownie374

Had a great time too,if Honda would have won a race he would have posted results


----------



## ajd350

So THAT'S how it works! Thanks Rick. I'm still learning. LOL


----------



## honda27

*races*

learning it takes a while to catch on. but he will before winter 2011 is over . his car will lose parts or blow up like mine ha.


----------



## ajd350

Thanks for the lessons........:wave:


----------



## Rawafx

You guys got any races scheduled for July 24th through July 31st? I'll be in Peotone, Illinois packing my Mom's house up and moving her here to NC.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## honda27

*races*

just a reminder about the hobby shop being open during the slotcar show here a few of u guys stop by and run the track zoom we go
:wave:


----------



## ajd350

T-Jet and Magnatraction racing This Friday night, Aug 5. Will Honda prevail? 

Prolly not......


----------



## honda27

*races*

and see how many times i can nerf al off into the infield or a wall lol zoom we go racing starts at 7 pm sharp entry fee 5.00.


----------



## Bubba 123

:wave:


honda27 said:


> just a reminder about the hobby shop being open during the slotcar show here a few of u guys stop by and run the track zoom we go
> :wave:


YUPPERS!!! w/ B there !!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## desototjets

Bubba 123 said:


> :wave:
> 
> YUPPERS!!! w/ B there !!! :thumbsup:
> Bubba 123


Driving up from Jackson, TN?


----------



## Bubba 123

desototjets said:


> Driving up from Jackson, TN?


if me health holds out..yuppers on drive'n up dar's :thumbsup:

going 2 get a table @ show... got some customs & part-rs 2 hawk/trade..
mostly a vacation 4 me :freak:

hope 2 meet all u guys & try my hand @ racing @ mittens shop 2..

still getting some of the last customs finished in next few weeks.:thumbsup:
later :wave:
Bubba 123


----------



## ajd350

Honda was about 1 for 8 as far as nerfing. Got me once, got himself about 7 times.....
FAIL


----------



## honda27

*races*

thats ok al there is allways next time and a time after that just all in fun


----------



## ajd350

That it is. I'm still working on that force field to repel your dive bombings, though. LOL


----------



## honda27

*races*

thats ok al the force is with me. ill get u next time its all in the timing called nerfing lol .zoom we shall nerf later.


----------



## honda27

*races*

i got al 1 time last night i tryed 4 more but i missed lol


----------



## ajd350

You need to touch-up the paint on the walls where you torpedoed them......


----------



## bearsox

ajd350 said:


> That it is. I'm still working on that force field to repel your dive bombings, though. LOL


*Hey Al , 
consider a handling pan to keep ya in slot against all Honda's bumpin and super glue springs on your car to send him flying when he tries to nerf ya ! LOL

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Bear. You rememberthat move from Top Gun where he hits the flaps to slow quickly and the other guy whizzes by? Works on Darrell too, except there's that wall thingie in his way instead of just air.


----------



## bearsox

ajd350 said:


> Thanks, Bear. You rememberthat move from Top Gun where he hits the flaps to slow quickly and the other guy whizzes by? Works on Darrell too, except there's that wall thingie in his way instead of just air.


*Ya buddy ... you know i've been down that road with Honda . It's dangerous but fun to race with him too LOL ! Just part of what i miss up there with you all is the fun of this type of rivalry both verbal and on the track ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## ajd350

He is an equal-opportunity nerfer.


----------

